# Help: White bugs, need Interceptor/Bayer Insect Killer



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been watching a tank for a friend who's gone away and noticed that their frogspawn hasn't opened for 3 days. Upon closer inspection, I saw tiny white bugs move around on the frogspawn.

I've spent the past hour researching and the general consensus is to kill the bugs using Interceptor or Bayer Insect Killer. The only problem is Interceptor is difficult to get and Bayer Insect Killer is only available at hardware stores in the States and not Canada. Bayer Advanced Complete insect Killer - Frogspawn - The Reef Tank
A few people tried FW dipping with temporary success and lots of luck.

I've also tried to find other insecticides with the same ingredients as Bayer but no luck.

Any idea on what else would work?


----------

